# BTS - Sun 22 May 2011



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

hi all,

i'm going to my first bts show in may and just want some advice really on what to expect and do they sell enclosures etc will i need loads of money lol 
thanks everyone

The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
*Sunday 22nd May 2011
**(Confirmed date)*
Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £4.00 Adults non members
£3.00 BTS Members (show membership card)
£3.00 Children

Tarantula, books and equipment for sale.
Trade stands.
Competitions
Society Exhibition and free lecture.
*DIRECTIONS TO THE SHOW*
Read the Rules and Regulations
Or the FAQ page


Call 01323 489047 or e-mail [email protected] for details

PLEASE NOTE THE EXHIBITION OR SALE OF REPTILES, AND OTHER VERTEBRATES IS STRICTLY FORBIDDEN.
ANY EXHIBITOR OR VISITOR FOUND DISPLAYING, TRADING, IN THESE GROUPS WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE
AND WILL HAVE THEIR MEMBERSHIP REVOKED. THE BTS SHOW HAS ALWAYS BEEN FOR INVERTEBRATES ONLY.
YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

jenbacher said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm going to my first bts show in may and just want some advice really on what to expect and do they sell enclosures etc will i need loads of money lol
> thanks everyone


Theirs literally THOUSANDS of inverts and arachnids, tarantulas, true spiders, scorpions, mantids, and other random insects. I'm pretty sure they sell enclosures too 
Get their as early as possible, people will be lining up! : victory:


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

oh brilliant, is it pricey ? cant wait counting down the days


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

if you want good deals on the rarer more 'desirables' go early

if it's good starter stuff thats more common (such as B.smithi, vagans, emilia or G.porteri, rosea etc) hang about till nearer the end


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

I've got 24 t's at mo and looking for more but i really like the more docile ones that i can handle but i do love the look at the more aggressive ones lol.

so i'm best getting there early and stay all day ??


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The advice I was given on my first show was take more money than you think you'll need. 

Get there early to get the pick of the cheapies, there's always a large queue to get in. Have a good think about what you want, make a list and get some average prices. You'll then have an idea of whether the offerings are well priced. The BTS doesnt control the pricing, dealers will often have prices reduced for shows and you'll have breeders selling a limited variety but often at bargain prices. Prices and stock will definitely vary, and some species will be in short supply.

I'd take a break for lunch before Andrew Smith does his lecture and then sit in on what is often a great insight into field trips on tarantula. The lecture is held in the same hall as the competition so make sure you take a look at the entrants too.

At the end of the day you may find people selling off at discounts, especially for bulk purchases.

The variety of inverts, enclosures, equipment etc surpasses all other UK shows IMO, so ultimately you want a big wallet and big hands


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you allowed to take a trolly in Pete? I hear ASDA do a good one day hire scheme for about £1.

:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

How early would you recommend getting there? I know when I went Kempton the que was massive and I got there when it opened. :gasp:


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

so i need to rob a bank ha, erm how much would you suggest taking i've made a list of what i'm after for deffo then i'll just see what catches my eye, but deffo enclosures etc. 
i look mostly on the spider shop site as bought loads from them, do they go ?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We normally get there an hr earlier than when it opens. If ur at the front of the queue your next to the burger van anyway lmao.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> We normally get there an hr earlier than when it opens. If ur at the front of the queue your next to the burger van anyway lmao.


Ah right kool, I'll probably aim to do the same then. I think I'll leave the hotel around 9ish, gives me 2 hours to find it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Ah right kool, I'll probably aim to do the same then. I think I'll leave the hotel around 9ish, gives me 2 hours to find it.


Its not that hard to find lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Its not that hard to find lol.


We're walking from Dudley, it's a bit of a mission. :lol2:


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Brill I'll be getting there early then can't wait thanks peeps


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> We're walking from Dudley, it's a bit of a mission. :lol2:


Lol im driving from Leicester lmao. Am lucky my sister lives around the corner from the show so we can go for our tea hehe


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol im driving from Leicester lmao. Am lucky my sister lives around the corner from the show so we can go for our tea hehe


Haha well it's ok for some, it's right in the middle from anyone I know. :whip: We had to get a hotel, trains don't run early enough on the Sunday. Earliest one is at half 10 and it takes 4 hours. :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Haha well it's ok for some, it's right in the middle from anyone I know. :whip: We had to get a hotel, trains don't run early enough on the Sunday. Earliest one is at half 10 and it takes 4 hours. :bash:


Hahaha im driving up from Portsmouth on the friday and staying with my family for the weekend. Will be good to catch up and introduce Jess to them lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Hahaha im driving up from Portsmouth on the friday and staying with my family for the weekend. Will be good to catch up and introduce Jess to them lol


Sounds fun.  Me and the OH are going to Dudley zoo on Saturday. :lol2:


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm coming from Liverpool miles to travel but my first show hence my post ad didn't know what to expect so excited now


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jenbacher said:


> I'm coming from Liverpool miles to travel but my first show hence my post ad didn't know what to expect so excited now


Its a pretty good show we mostly go to meet people


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a new bts member so can't wait but know it's now going to skint me lol


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Lol im driving from Leicester lmao. Am lucky my sister lives around the corner from the show so we can go for our tea hehe


I shall be driving from Leicester too


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

jenbacher said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm going to my first bts show in may and just want some advice really on what to expect and do they sell enclosures etc will i need loads of money lol
> thanks everyone


yeah youll need loads!!! lol but youll come back with loads!!!! they sell everything to do with spids and T,s one guy last year had a table full of chile rose adults!!! you can usually pick up some bargains and find nice new species for your collection ,are you entering any of your tarantulas into the show? i won it in the year 2000 with a Haplopelma Lividum:no1:its worth entering


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> We're walking from Dudley, it's a bit of a mission. :lol2:


thats about a hours walk :gasp: id phone a taxi but im lazy


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

alspider said:


> thats about a hours walk :gasp: id phone a taxi but im lazy


It's about 35 minutes, well, so it says on google maps. Depends how we feel in the morning, we can get a train from Dudley to Coseley, but the train station is a bit of a walk as well...


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Bags for life fold up small and the flat bottoms are perfect for stacking boxes in....


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I really want to go but I would have to do the hotel thing but have no one to stay with


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Theirs literally THOUSANDS of inverts and arachnids, tarantulas, true spiders, scorpions, mantids, and other random insects. I'm pretty sure they sell enclosures too
> Get their as early as possible, people will be lining up! : victory:


totally agree with you and they do sell enclosures of all kinds.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Vicampo said:


> I shall be driving from Leicester too


Oooo whereabouts dont know many people from there that keep Ts lol


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know peeps have to win lotto ha will need to take lot of money we talking hundreds ?


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Oooo whereabouts dont know many people from there that keep Ts lol


Well I dont know anyone at all! Bit of a shame really as none of my friends are into Ts at all and I have no-one I can go and see and peer at their Ts. Im in Syston.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Vicampo said:


> Well I dont know anyone at all! Bit of a shame really as none of my friends are into Ts at all and I have no-one I can go and see and peer at their Ts. Im in Syston.


Ahhh lol. Im originally from Hinckley which is where my family are but i now live in Portsmouth but travel up north a lot with my kids.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

jenbacher said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm going to my first bts show in may and just want some advice really on what to expect and do they sell enclosures etc will i need loads of money lol
> thanks everyone


 You will need loads of money indeedy no doubt about that hehehe, :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

jenbacher said:


> Thanks for letting me know peeps have to win lotto ha will need to take lot of money we talking hundreds ?


Depends what you're buying :lol2: Defo make a list of what you're after, bring a container to put your purchases in. I know House of Spiders go and I think Custom Aquaria are there too. Bring a drink as well, or money for one, when we when last year it was so hot I thought I was gonna drop lol.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

BTS isn't always an expensive day out. Depends what you're looking for and how sensible you are with your spending. I usually budget about £40-50 spending money and normally have most of it leftover at the end of the day.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Willenium said:


> BTS isn't always an expensive day out. Depends what you're looking for and how sensible you are with your spending. I usually budget about £40-50 spending money and normally have most of it leftover at the end of the day.


I can tell it's going to be an expensive day for me, I'm going to want everything. :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Willenium said:


> BTS isn't always an expensive day out. Depends what you're looking for and how sensible you are with your spending. I usually budget about £40-50 spending money and normally have most of it leftover at the end of the day.


Eh WHAT ! ! ! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:



jenbacher said:


> Thanks for letting me know peeps have to win lotto ha will need to take lot of money we talking hundreds ?


Well I'm taking at least £300-£400 (hopefully more cos I want a few balfouri) and i dont expect to be coming home with anything except loose change in my pockets.

If all you want to buy is a single spider or maybe 2 then bring a note or two but if you want to be greedy like me. . . .bring a large pocket full :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Eh WHAT ! ! ! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peter are you driving to bts? :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I rarely bovver with shows these days but with regards to cash when I did I never had much with me unless I was selling on the day too, for me they were has much about a few chin wags and looking at stuff you otherwise may not have had much of interest in until you saw them in the flesh, as much as looking to fill in a wish list.

It's true you can pick up common stuff very cheaply or even free at shows, but if your looking for the rarer species your as well hunting the internet adds as you can score stuff a little cheaper even with p&p over what most sellers will be looking to get for them at a show, the larger breeders and dealers coming over to the UK have to cover their travel expenses ect.

So from may view it's best to look at them as jolly good day out as much as a shopping trip, im pretty damn anti social but it's still funny to see people at shows running about looking for the species they want like train spotters and never talking to anyone, when they could have saved the trip and got them online :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Oderus said:


> I rarely bovver with shows these days but with regards to cash when I did I never had much with me unless I was selling on the day too, for me they were has much about a few chin wags and looking at stuff you otherwise may not have had much of interest in until you saw them in the flesh, as much as looking to fill in a wish list.
> 
> It's true you can pick up common stuff very cheaply or even free at shows, but if your looking for the rarer species your as well hunting the internet adds as you can score stuff a little cheaper even with p&p over what most sellers will be looking to get for them at a show, the larger breeders and dealers coming over to the UK have to cover their travel expenses ect.
> 
> So from may view it's best to look at them as jolly good day out as much as a shopping trip, im pretty damn anti social but it's still funny to see people at shows running about looking for the species they want like train spotters and never talking to anyone, when they could have saved the trip and got them online :lol2:




2 questions....
1. How are you still up?
2. How, whilst still being up at this time of the night can you compose a post like this?
That is all :lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> 2 questions....
> 1. How are you still up?
> 2. How, whilst still being up at this time of the night can you compose a post like this?
> That is all :lol2:


Hah hours of menial work I can't always get done in the day with the odd tea break in front of the PC it focuses the mind even in the wee hour's :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Hah hours of menial work I can't always get done in the day with the odd tea break in front of the PC it focuses the mind even in the wee hour's :lol2:


I had to go to bed before you posted a response :whistling2:


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

ha ha brill, dont think i'll be taking hundreds but a little as i only have a small list really and its more the docile type with the odd togo on there. 
when buying at the show do they come in tubs already ? and will i need to take something to carry them in ? any ideas ??


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll be taking a couple of hundred I think, I want some more millipedes, a few new tanks and obviously lots of little slings. :mf_dribble:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

jenbacher said:


> ha ha brill, dont think i'll be taking hundreds but a little as i only have a small list really and its more the docile type with the odd togo on there.
> when buying at the show do they come in tubs already ? and will i need to take something to carry them in ? any ideas ??


They already come in little tubs but if you're buying a fair few it's much easier carrying them. I didn't bring anything to SEAS and had to shove some in my pockets :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> We're walking from Dudley, it's a bit of a mission. :lol2:


Where abouts are you staying? i know the area really well so i can tell ya the quickest way if you wish?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

jenbacher said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm going to my first bts show in may and just want some advice really on what to expect and do they sell enclosures etc will i need loads of money lol
> thanks everyone


look at this your see what's it's like.

BTS Exhibition 2011


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheers mate been on that looking made my list just counting the days as it's my first


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Jen,
I'm a couple of miles east from you and i have been to a number of BTS shows. As has been previously stated, pretty much everything in our hobby is availabe and its usually a bit cheaper than you can buy off your usual pet shops/online suppliers. 
If you are after glass tanks then Custom Aquaria will more than likely be there and if you cant find a tank that fits your needs from them then your really in trouble,lol. They are very sensibly priced too. 
I didnt go last year but previous years i did go and came away with a few random and impulse purchases aswell as what I had been looking for. The exotic stuff is still expensive, but cheaper than retail places.
One thing I would say is the bargain prices are only bargains if you dont include delivery,,,i.e. your travel costs!!!
The show is set in a school, and the best way to give you a mental image of what to expect is if you can imagine a parish hall full of bric-a-brac stalls (a jumble sale, but in a nice way) in a number of inter-linked rooms. But intead of bric-a-brac each table has inverts or equipment.
I have arrived about an hour or so before the opening time and joined a small queue. I have usually been back on the road home about 2-3hrs later, but I'm not usually meeting up with many people or taking in the lecture. If you are then you can add a couple more hours at least to that.
A rucksac or flat bottomed carriers are ideal for your purchases. I made the mistake of not taking anything the first time i went and ended up balancing tubs on tubs in my hand,,,not ideal,,lol.
I have had a few purchases from SpiderShop recently so I'm unsure if I'm going to go this year. 
Its certainly worth a visit, but do take into account travel costs in your budget.

T: victory:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> Hi Jen,
> I'm a couple of miles east from you and i have been to a number of BTS shows. As has been previously stated, pretty much everything in our hobby is availabe and its usually a bit cheaper than you can buy off your usual pet shops/online suppliers.
> If you are after glass tanks then Custom Aquaria will more than likely be there and if you cant find a tank that fits your needs from them then your really in trouble,lol. They are very sensibly priced too.
> I didnt go last year but previous years i did go and came away with a few random and impulse purchases aswell as what I had been looking for. The exotic stuff is still expensive, but cheaper than retail places.
> ...


If you do make it to the show, please let me know. Still got your GBB here who should probably retire with his rightful owner rather than waste his life here : victory:


----------



## lizbristol (May 30, 2010)

I'm planning on coming along - it's my first BTS show too 

I'll be looking for Avic slings and desperately trying to stop myself buying a million other creepy crawlies!


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

Vicampo said:


> Well I dont know anyone at all! Bit of a shame really as none of my friends are into Ts at all and I have no-one I can go and see and peer at their Ts. Im in Syston.


Another one travelling from Leicester here, I'm city centre. Most of mine are slings or juvies but your welcome to come and peer at them and discuss tips etc 
I'm hoping for some more avic's from the BTS...anyone going to Newark/Kettering show 8th May?


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello fellow Leicester person! I'm going to Newark as well.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

WOW, i thought he had long passed away. Just goes to show yer, eh.
If I'm going then I'll let you know.

p.s. How is the old fella?


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> WOW, i thought he had long passed away. Just goes to show yer, eh.
> If I'm going then I'll let you know.
> 
> p.s. How is the old fella?


He seems fairly well. Showing his age but eats every now and then. Still a bit feisty towards me sometimes too


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Everything you ever wanted to ask about BTS expo but were afraid to ask:
BTS Exhibition 2011 - Page 2


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Im coming from london, gonna be such missionsss with trains but so worth it!! This is gonna be my first BTS show aswell but I got a glimpse of what it might be like at SEAS which was my first overall arachnid expo. Im soooo excited and im gonna make sure I bring a huge rucksack as last time I bought around 7 Ts and equipment and had to carry them all in a flimsy plastic bag and was worrying the whole way home that it was gonna rip lolol :blush:
Im sooooo excited I havnt even made a list of what im gonna be after but so far its slings/ juveniles or adult females of goliath, cobalt blue, a.versicolor, chaco golden knees, h.mac, possibly p. metallica and just so many more I cant think of :flrt: :flrt: infact gonna look for a decent sized rucksack tomorrow in preperation before I forget


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

zelda91 said:


> This is gonna be my first BTS show aswell but I got a glimpse of what it might be like at SEAS which was my first overall arachnid expo.


I'd suggest its about 6 times the size of SEAS although Ray Hale suggested it would be 10 times bigger.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay - have to work on Saturday, so will have to drive up from Colchester on Sunday morning....will I be awake enough to do this??? Maybe if I leave at 4am there will be no traffic on the roads...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Rabbit, Ive left at 5am to drive there, however I had to pick someone up from nr Cockfosters and Im lower down that you. Just remember not to turn your sat nav off and go flying past birmingham. Not that I did that of course, never happened to me, honest guv.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Rabbit, Ive left at 5am to drive there, however I had to pick someone up from nr Cockfosters and Im lower down that you. Just remember not to turn your sat nav off and go flying past birmingham. Not that I did that of course, never happened to me, honest guv.


Of course it didn't happen to you, I believe you.:whistling2:

So how far past Birmingham did you get before you realised???

BTW anyone selling sub-adult/adult male GBBs? A pm before the date would be good.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

*BTS show*

hey rfuk people
who's going to the bts show at the end of the month?
is it at the nec, i can't find that?
what does everybody buy and how much does everybody spend? since i need to know how much money to beg for lol
thanks
tom


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Depends on what you want to buy mate, 
*To be held at 
*The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
*Sunday 22nd May 2011
**(Confirmed date)*
Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £4.00 Adults non members
£3.00 BTS Members (show membership card)
£3.00 Children


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

aaronsweeting said:


> Depends on what you want to buy mate,
> *To be held at *
> The Coseley School
> Henne Drive
> ...


Just pump it into a sat nav


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

1000 pounds should do you :2thumb:


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry if hijacking thread, but do they sell everything there? I mean it's not just tarantulas? Also how many other things are there?

Thanks and sorry if hijacking thread

Timor


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

You will need.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Oderus said:


> You will need.
> image


And a....










Reasonable hire rates at £1 a day....


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

there are only inverts.. they look down on selling other animals enough that they ask any vendor to leave if they are seen to be even displaying other animals.
should have: tarantulas, scorpions, mill/centipedes, beetles etc


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> there are only inverts.. they look down on selling other animals enough that they ask any vendor to leave if they are seen to be even displaying other animals.
> should have: tarantulas, scorpions, mill/centipedes, beetles etc


it's not that they look down on the other stuff in fact alot of the members keep reps too, just its an invert show and not a vert show.....the permits required are different


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i knew what i meant lol.. but yeah. that's right


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

*BTS Show*

22nd May! Who's going?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Me


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Me, I can't wait. :no1:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

not me :-( sorry to say .. no ££'s 
But will try to meet all at another show ;-)


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow they've merged my thread! Guess they're gonna start merging all the 'my spider is on its back is it dying' and 'what is my spider' threads too?!?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Becky said:


> Wow they've merged my thread! Guess they're gonna start merging all the 'my spider is on its back is it dying' and 'what is my spider' threads too?!?


Might aswell murge it with the snake section aswell ayy


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Becky said:


> Wow they've merged my thread! Guess they're gonna start merging all the 'my spider is on its back is it dying' and 'what is my spider' threads too?!?


or ...........get a GBB, they are the bestest spider in the world threads.

Wonder if there will be any at the BTS.......(saves going OT!)


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Me, I can't wait. :no1:


Meh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> or ...........get a GBB, they are the bestest spider in the world threads.
> 
> Wonder if there will be any at the BTS.......(saves going OT!)


If there was a 'like' button to click for peoples posts, i would of clicked it! :no1:


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

Becky said:


> 22nd May! Who's going?


Not me. booo. :sad:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Booked my hire car today XD


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Booked my hire car today XD


You can take me now then :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> You can take me now then :whistling2:


Lol funny how cos iv hired a slightly more decent car people want lifts. They didnt when i hired the milk carton hahahaha


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Im goin too  not really after anything, but lookin forward to it none the less. Im sure i probably will end up with something


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Becky said:


> Wow they've merged my thread! Guess they're gonna start merging all the 'my spider is on its back is it dying' and 'what is my spider' threads too?!?


Yes, I was totally confused at first. You have been filed under 'BTS advice, my first show'

So we'd better start dishing out advice - here's mine ...

bring loads of cash
bring a torch
bring a good magnifying glass
bring a suitable bag to safely carry all your purchases.


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheers guys for updating my thread with all your info thanks very much not long now xx


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Becky said:


> Wow they've merged my thread! Guess they're gonna start merging all the 'my spider is on its back is it dying' and 'what is my spider' threads too?!?


Sorry Becky, its just there's been about 5 of these threads now. Just being a clean librarian 

I'll be there, u can smack my botty 

so, is anyone entering anything into the competitions? You have to be a BTS member to do so but its good fun.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Pete, i need to redo my membership but might enter a spiddy or two and rejoin on the day.. is that allowed? 

There are about 100 of each thread on here Pete but they're not merged :lol2: House spider ID, spider on its back dying etc yet you moved mine... How rude! :lol2: I'm only coming to socialise and have a look round really, not anything i'm after invert wise. But coming to say hello. Will be good to see you! xx


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> so, is anyone entering anything into the competitions? You have to be a BTS member to do so but its good fun.


i may enter a couple of mine.....maybe even 3 if CW gets her butt in gear and moults!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol funny how cos iv hired a slightly more decent car people want lifts. They didnt when i hired the milk carton hahahaha


I've wanted a lift the whole time :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Sorry Becky, its just there's been about 5 of these threads now. Just being a clean librarian
> 
> I'll be there, u can smack my botty
> 
> so, is anyone entering anything into the competitions? You have to be a BTS member to do so but its good fun.


We are entering our AF P.antinous and P.pygmea. If the antinous dont go then i will be taking my G.grossa lol


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm trying to do something for the art class but the way it's going it will be the 2012 art class!

..... I might dig up my big KB and put her into the African section.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> I'm trying to do something for the art class but the way it's going it will be the 2012 art class!
> 
> ..... I might dig up my big KB and put her into the African section.


You should do your really good at crafts etc.

Theres definately a need for more Africans in the showing


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You should do your really good at crafts etc.
> 
> Theres definately a need for more Africans in the showing


well, hopefully my junodi girl will be present


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well, hopefully my junodi girl will be present


Will keep my eye open for her :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> You should do your really good at crafts etc.
> 
> Well, I'm not sure about it. I'll see if I can finish it then I'll decide. The standard of the art class is very high!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> selina20 said:
> 
> 
> > You should do your really good at crafts etc.
> ...


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Ill be there :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Ill be there :2thumb:


Have you got a table?


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

No not this year :-( I'm picking a lot of stuff up from the german sellers


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> No not this year :-( I'm picking a lot of stuff up from the german sellers


Lol lets hope that lot dont turn male .


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Let's hope not selina lol I've been lucky last couple of moults I've sexed are females YAY!!! My luck must be changing: victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Biffy said:


> No not this year :-( I'm picking a lot of stuff up from the german sellers


HA!..............aren't we all!!!!!!!


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> HA!..............aren't we all!!!!!!!


Yep....think its gonna be a good one
:mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv ordered a fair few Chilobrachys lol. Gotta have them all :no1:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Iv ordered a fair few Chilobrachys lol. Gotta have them all :no1:


Funny, I wouldn't have expected that from you! Do the web shapes vary with each different species?

Gotta try and say Hi this time........I keep missing you. I guess you will have a complete playschool in tow!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Funny, I wouldn't have expected that from you! Do the web shapes vary with each different species?
> 
> Gotta try and say Hi this time........I keep missing you. I guess you will have a complete playschool in tow!


Yea they do thats whats amazing about them. I can tell which species is in which tub just by the webbing and tunnelling. Im completely obcessed by Chilobrachys atm and just love them.

You wont be able to miss me my buggy has a number plate on the front which is bright pink and says Jessica lol. I only have 2 kids hahahaha


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

That's mad!

I'll keep an eye out then.

I hate pink!!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> That's mad!
> 
> I'll keep an eye out then.
> 
> I hate pink!!!!!


So do i lol. All baby girl stuff seems to be pink though lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

*BTS: no need to move*

hi everyone.
just posting up the date etc, it's probably up somehwere, just easier to find here.

*The 26th BTS Annual Exhibition

*
*To be held at 
*The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
*Sunday 22nd May 2011
**(Confirmed date)*
Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £4.00 Adults non members
£3.00 BTS Members (show membership card)
£3.00 Children

Tarantula, books and equipment for sale.
Trade stands.
Competitions
Society Exhibition and free lecture.
*DIRECTIONS TO THE SHOW*
Read the Rules and Regulations
Or the FAQ page


Call 01323 489047 or e-mail [email protected] for details

PLEASE NOTE THE EXHIBITION OR SALE OF REPTILES, AND OTHER VERTEBRATES IS STRICTLY FORBIDDEN.
ANY EXHIBITOR OR VISITOR FOUND DISPLAYING, TRADING, IN THESE GROUPS WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE
AND WILL HAVE THEIR MEMBERSHIP REVOKED. THE BTS SHOW HAS ALWAYS BEEN FOR INVERTEBRATES ONLY.
YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED!


who's going?
ley me know- down below​


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going! It will probably be moved though. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

nice: look for a spotty 15 year old with big black glasses lol.
i don't see why my last post got moved though  it wasn't to do with my first show


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> nice: look for a spotty 15 year old with big black glasses lol.
> i don't see why my last post got moved though  it wasn't to do with my first show


Haha ok then, just look for a blonde girl with waaaaay too much make up. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ha will do.. bet there's going to be lots of rfuk people there.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Look for a baby buggy with a pink number plate on the front saying Jessica. That will be me lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Look for a baby buggy with a pink number plate on the front saying Jessica. That will be me lol


In it or pushing it??? Haha. 

:no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> In it or pushing it??? Haha.
> 
> :no1:


Lol i wish i could fit in it. Ill be pushing it. Babies have the best life ever lol


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Trying to sort out a ride, Hopefully i'll be able to go. : victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

inkyjoe said:


> Im goin too  not really after anything, but lookin forward to it none the less. Im sure i probably will end up with something


I may grab you aside to talk about tattoo's if thats ok? :lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> I may grab you aside to talk about tattoo's if thats ok? :lol2:


just pick me out bro: victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> In it or pushing it??? Haha.
> 
> :no1:


that made me chortle a little bit


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyy. Soon soon soon soon soon soon


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ermmm anyone got a table that i can bung a few of these new cambridgei on lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Ermmm anyone got a table that i can bung a few of these new cambridgei on lol


How much are you selling them for?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> How much are you selling them for?


£3 each or 4 for £10 lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> £3 each or 4 for £10 lol


Ah right, that's a good deal. Shame I have limited space and money. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, that's a good deal. Shame I have limited space and money. :lol2:


I now have limited space hehe. We got over 200 :O


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I now have limited space hehe. We got over 200 :O


That's nuts! I only have 25 and I can't find room for them all.  I might get rid of the big millipede tank and put in a smaller one, then that gives me like another 3 shelves.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I really want to go, but doubt I will be able to make it 

Would be nice to see a wider selection of T's and other inverts :no1:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Taken from Ray Hale's post in BTS forum:

*EXHIBITION UPDATE*:

Following on from the feedback from last year a number of visitors suggested that we should have an area where you can arrange to meet up and have a chat and a cuppa with all those people you meet on the various forums that you subscribe to. With this in mind this year we are providing a "*MEET AND EAT AREA*". This will be an area with tables and chairs that you can sit, chat and eat and have a well earned rest from buying all those tarantulas. The area will be signposted from the entrance.

We have also decided to produce a list of Exhibitors at the event although this will not be available until the day and will be displayed on a notice board inside the event. This will inform you in which Hall each exhibitor is situated. If you are looking for a particular exhibitor then just ask either myself or any of the BTS Committee on the day.

We have two trade halls (A and B) and Hall C where the spider competiion takes place. This is where the Lecture by Andrew Smith will take place at 1.30 sharp. This year he is talking about his Expedition to Malaysia.

Catering will be available as usual outside the main entance and there is a MacDonalds at the top of the road.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Meet and eat area sounds cool.

So, mods and site owners, where are the RFUK branded polo shirts and t-shirts? Did anything like this ever materialise or have I just seen people talking about it repeatedly? I would happily pay for one (as long as it was black!)

:lol2:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> That's nuts! I only have 25 and I can't find room for them all.  I might get rid of the big millipede tank and put in a smaller one, then that gives me like another 3 shelves.


We have 13 at the moment and they pretty much take up a whole set of shelving. 

Thing is, most of them are juvi, but if we give them an appropriate amount of space as adults (and we will) then they will take up pretty much an entire wall in our study (as the geniculata, N. chromatus etc get quite large).. 

I suppose it's all about if people want to keep spiders alive, or if they want to mimic their natural environments as closely as possible (and give them some space to roam etc. etc.) 

A lot of people I know that have upward of 30 or 40 spiders have adults in tubs barely spacious enough for them to really moult in.. Sad, sad, sad, times.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well seeing as there is a distinct lack of RFUK shirts it appears i shall have to wear my old arachnocon shirt :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> The advice I was given on my first show was take more money than you think you'll need.
> 
> Get there early to get the pick of the cheapies, there's always a large queue to get in. Have a good think about what you want, make a list and get some average prices. You'll then have an idea of whether the offerings are well priced. The BTS doesnt control the pricing, dealers will often have prices reduced for shows and you'll have breeders selling a limited variety but often at bargain prices. Prices and stock will definitely vary, and some species will be in short supply.
> 
> ...


I totally agree Pete on my first last year I was like :-0 omg! so much to see and buy..


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi peeps thank u so much for all your advice counting the days down


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

just sorting out what im selling i will be making my t-shirt soon  found out i have more hissing roaches than i thort 

Harry


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Do they sell t shirts there ??? What's an average price


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jenbacher said:


> Do they sell t shirts there ??? What's an average price


The bts have a stall there. Cant remember how much the shirts are tho


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll be their! :lol:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

inkyjoe said:


> just pick me out bro: victory:


:2thumb: Thanks pal


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Coming up from Devon the day before, if anyone needs a lift up there, or back, please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i really want to go but cant get a lift there im so gutted =(

if eny one near me is going pm me


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

For the competition is it only Adult spiders really? Or would it be worth entering a stunning sling/juvi as i think some of the avicularia species are prettier when they're not mature?


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

too bad I can't make it 

my missus is due any day now with our second baby...but next year will be mine 

any upcoming shows in the north west that I should now about ? or anything in the 100 miles radius from Manchester ?


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i may go as i would like to get a communal p regalis or obt if theres any there


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

hey peeps, i've always been fascinated with tarantulas but dont really know much about them.
i might just go to the show to check it out and see the different types of tarantulas, looks interesting!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

im not gunan eb able to make it which im abit gutted about just wondering if anyone can take a few pics of whats there layout ect


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just sorting out the final arrangement for meeting those who are buying P.cambridgei slings. Will have 20 or so spare with me if anyone wants to buy some on the day.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

alspider said:


> i may go as i would like to get a communal p regalis or obt if theres any there


will have colonys of obts for sale


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

saj1985 said:


> hey peeps, i've always been fascinated with tarantulas but dont really know much about them.
> i might just go to the show to check it out and see the different types of tarantulas, looks interesting!


yeah go.. i am new to the spider part of invert keeping, am getting a G. rosea free from a friend so it would be worth checking it out.. you might buy one or 14


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

can't wait till sunday driving down on sunday morning only 4 1/2hours each way!!:lol2:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

I'll be there, hopefully from the start. I'll probably be wearing a Man City shirt and I have short (balding) red(ish) hair with glasses. If you want to chat about anything (Tarantulas, footy, synthesizers, guitars) I love to talk! My home-base might be the HOS table (where I may help out a bit, if they need me). Stop and introduce yourselves.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> I'll be there, hopefully from the start. I'll probably be wearing a Man City shirt and I have short (balding) red(ish) hair with glasses. If you want to chat about anything (Tarantulas, footy, synthesizers, guitars) I love to talk! My home-base might be the HOS table (where I may help out a bit, if they need me). Stop and introduce yourselves.


I wouldnt advertise the fact your wearing a Man City shirt as my other half might come up and slap ya. Knowing him he will probably be wearing a Liverpool shirt hahaha


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I wouldnt advertise the fact your wearing a Man City shirt as my other half might come up and slap ya. Knowing him he will probably be wearing a Liverpool shirt hahaha


 Oh dear, poor lad. Maybe next season eh? 

TBF I quite like Liverpool, although they let me down year after year when I was hoping they'd beat United to the title. Now it's our turn, stand aside scousers! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Oh dear, poor lad. Maybe next season eh?
> 
> TBF I quite like Liverpool, although they let me down year after year when I was hoping they'd beat United to the title. Now it's our turn, stand aside scousers! :2thumb:


Lol hes supported Liverpool all his life. I just laugh when they lose which has become quite common recently lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol hes supported Liverpool all his life. I just laugh when they lose which has become quite common recently lol.


He'll have something in common with my OH then, my OH is obsessed with Liverpool. :whip:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> He'll have something in common with my OH then, my OH is obsessed with Liverpool. :whip:


 There can't be much studying going on at this Lancaster Uni! Are you doing a Mickey Mouse course like I did? If the WWW had been anything more than a minor curio back then I'd have done even less studying! LOL. My research was mostly conducted down the pub or in the clubs of Mani!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> There can't be much studying going on at this Lancaster Uni! Are you doing a Mickey Mouse course like I did? If the WWW had been anything more than a minor curio back then I'd have done even less studying! LOL. My research was mostly conducted down the pub or in the clubs of Mani!


Why not? I've been up since 8 studying, I need to have a break otherwise I get bored and don't actually read. I'm always on here while I'm studying, it's a curse of having all my work online, I end up on here a lot. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Why not? I've been up since 8 studying, I need to have a break otherwise I get bored and don't actually read. I'm always on here while I'm studying, it's a curse of having all my work online, I end up on here a lot. :blush:


 Now that's comitment! The earliest I had to be in Uni was for a 10.30am lecture and I missed that almost every week. It was Aural and Transcription (yawn!). I'd've been there like a shot if it was Oral and Transcription though! :blush:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Just sorting out the final arrangement for meeting those who are buying P.cambridgei slings. Will have 20 or so spare with me if anyone wants to buy some on the day.


I take it you're aware of the rules Selina, pre-orders only unless you can put them on a table.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I take it you're aware of the rules Selina, pre-orders only unless you can put them on a table.


Pete, while you are about................what are the rules on trading outside?

I see a plea from ERAC.............is the intention to adopt a similar stance?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Now that's comitment! The earliest I had to be in Uni was for a 10.30am lecture and I missed that almost every week. It was Aural and Transcription (yawn!). I'd've been there like a shot if it was Oral and Transcription though! :blush:


Haha I had 10am lectures and 9am lectures, been to them all, I'm a good student!  I also did all my exam prep during term time, so there's only a few little bits for me to read and I've just got to go over things and make up a few little essays, I'm very well prepared, shame I'm thick. :blush:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I take it you're aware of the rules Selina, pre-orders only unless you can put them on a table.


She can put a few on my table if thats so..... : )


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

On that note... if anyone has a teeny weeny bit of table space free could you let me know ...


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> On that note... if anyone has a teeny weeny bit of table space free could you let me know ...


But yours are pre-orders, surely?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I take it you're aware of the rules Selina, pre-orders only unless you can put them on a table.


They are being put on a table :no1:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Please don't take this as official, for that I suggest you contact the BTS direct but my understanding is this ...

The BTS offers tables to anyone that wishes to sell inverts, the tables can be shared and therefore help reduce the cost. Pre-arranged sales are accepted. However, turning up with lots of inverts to sell outside is rather taking advantage IMO and it may contravene any arrangements made with the venue, the council and any other authorities.
In the case of ERAC this has serious implications and could be the downfall of such shows, just because someone flouts the arrangements for a few quid.


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

You can always ask Ray Hale directly (BTS Exhibition Organiser)...

"On Thursday evening (8.30) Myself ,Mark Pennell and Peter Kirk will be doing a special Exhibition chat on the BTS Chat Room"


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

We live a 2 roads away if anyone wants to pop by for a drink afterwards :flrt:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> We live a 2 roads away if anyone wants to pop by for a drink afterwards :flrt:


Only if we can stick pins in your pokies :devil: :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ray Hale was just on R2 talking about it sounded like he had a right stork on over it. :2thumb:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> We live a 2 roads away if anyone wants to pop by for a drink afterwards :flrt:


..... HOUSEPARTY????? :no1:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> We live a 2 roads away if anyone wants to pop by for a drink afterwards :flrt:


Alcoholic or a beverage ? As I've got bus's to catch and quick T's to rehome when I get home . :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> We live a 2 roads away if anyone wants to pop by for a drink afterwards :flrt:


We will have the kiddies with us :bash:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> We will have the kiddies with us :bash:


Come for tea and cake?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Come for tea and cake?


Ewan will eat all the cake lmao.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Only if we can stick pins in your pokies :devil: :whistling2:


Good luck catching them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Olly Sapsford said:


> ..... HOUSEPARTY????? :no1:


.....no.


Mutley.100 said:


> Alcoholic or a beverage ? As I've got bus's to catch and quick T's to rehome when I get home . :lol2:


Can have a brew?


selina20 said:


> Ewan will eat all the cake lmao.


Good! We still have 3 birthday cakes!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to get a train at 5 so I won't be able to do any after meets.  Hopefully people will come say hello in the actual show though. :no1: I'm getting there early, probably about half 9. :blush:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Ray Hale was just on R2 talking about it sounded like he had a right stork on over it. :2thumb:


Do you mean stork or stalk?

Massive difference..................especially if you are a stork with a stalk!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Noo! Might have to miss it hopefully not but there's a chance 

Harry


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> Noo! Might have to miss it hopefully not but there's a chance
> 
> Harry


Why?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Why?


Stuff hope I can as I have sorted everything out to the second :/ ie time need to leave my table it will be such a shame to miss it  will find out tomorrow tho 

Harry


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Do you mean stork or stalk?
> 
> Massive difference..................especially if you are a stork with a stalk!


 
Which ever :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

BTS expo was on the Chris Evans show yesterday. Check it out around 2.05, a quick interview with Ray Hale. 
He expects 30,000 tarantula at the show!

BBC iPlayer - The Chris Evans Breakfast Show: 19/05/2011


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> BTS expo was on the Chris Evans show yesterday. Check it out around 2.05, a quick interview with Ray Hale.
> *He expects 30,000 tarantula at the show!*
> 
> BBC iPlayer - The Chris Evans Breakfast Show: 19/05/2011



As long as they have their own queue , otherwise they may get stepped on . :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

2 days  i dont think i will sleep tonight........


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> 2 days  i dont think i will sleep tonight........


I know I'm well excited, I'm going to the zoo tomorrow. :no1:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I know I'm well excited, I'm going to the zoo tomorrow. :no1:


well lardedar!! lol sounds like a epic weekend! zoo and bts!! :O lol

what zoo you going to?

Harry


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> well lardedar!! lol sounds like a epic weekend! zoo and bts!! :O lol
> 
> what zoo you going to?
> 
> Harry


Dudley zoo, we're staying in Dudley so it should be a short walk up the road... Hopefully!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

im getting mega bus to birmingham then bus to dudley stop in hotel therefor night might go out for a drink saturday night


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

We'll be going out for a meal somewhere Saturday night, no idea where though...

Edit: They have a Frankie and Bennys, I'll be there!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> We'll be going out for a meal somewhere Saturday night, no idea where though...


where are you staying?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> where are you staying?


Silverdale hotel. :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Silverdale hotel. :2thumb:


You're well near us! You should come fr a drink saturday night or something


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> You're well near us! You should come fr a drink saturday night or something


Yeah could do! We don't have any plans for Saturday night, just bed early for the next day, I have to get up at 6am tomorrow to get everything ready and get the train. :gasp:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah could do! We don't have any plans for Saturday night, just bed early for the next day, I have to get up at 6am tomorrow to get everything ready and get the train. :gasp:


We'll be in being bored, so drinks with a lovely lady would be awesome :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> You're well near us! You should come fr a drink saturday night or something


moosey.... youve gathered everyone to a drink saturday or sunday.... what are you planning on doing to them :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Wish i could go 





Sucks being a poor student. :2wallbang:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> moosey.... youve gathered everyone to a drink saturday or sunday.... what are you planning on doing to them :gasp: :lol2:


Edit: I've already had enough warnings this week...

You missed:

A picture of a sex dungeon :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> [/URL]


and you say everyone is invited? :mf_dribble: :whistling2:
edited to save miss moose from a warning


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> and you say everyone is invited? :mf_dribble: :whistling2:


Bring your own bondage tape!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Bring your own bondage tape!


I dont own any :lol2: and back on topic.... someone please take me! :lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> I dont own any :lol2: and back on topic.... someone please take me! :lol2:


We've got spare :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> We've got spare :whistling2:


spare seats in your car? :whistling2: fancy driving all the way to london and picking me up :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I know you meant the tape but still :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> spare seats in your car? :whistling2: fancy driving all the way to london and picking me up :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I know you meant the tape but still :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Arent there loads of people coming from down that way? appeal for a seat? or check the shows section


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Arent there loads of people coming from down that way? appeal for a seat? or check the shows section


ive asked people many times, but I think my comments are being deleted :gasp: ahh oh well i think it might be a bit short notice now


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> ive asked people many times, but I think my comments are being deleted :gasp: ahh oh well i think it might be a bit short notice now


No harm in trying?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> No harm in trying?


i may start a thread tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> i may start a thread tomorrow :2thumb:


Good man <3


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Good man <3


i feel special :flrt: :no1:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> We'll be in being bored, so drinks with a lovely lady would be awesome :2thumb:


Aww thanks. :flrt:



empirecook said:


> Wish i could go
> 
> 
> Sucks being a poor student. :2wallbang:


I'm a poor student, I just don't go out drinking and saved some money. :no1: I'll be screwed in a few weeks when I can't afford to eat but still. :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

is there a after show meet? would be nice to have a chat with some people after the show  

Cheers
Harry


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

It's going to rain on Sunday, I bet I'll be in the que and get soaked. >_<


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> It's going to rain on Sunday, I bet I'll be in the que and get soaked. >_<



You ain't afraid of a little rain are you Kerry ? :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> It's going to rain on Sunday, I bet I'll be in the que and get soaked. >_<


Shame..... i will be indoors sitting down having a drink :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

*TOMOROW!!!! *
iv never bin this excited for anything....


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> You ain't afraid of a little rain are you Kerry ? :lol2:


Well I'd rather it didn't rain! 

Anyway I'm leaving soon, I'll see some of you tomorrow. :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i think everybody should have a piece of A4 paper, with their username and RFUK on said A4 paper. that way we can all meet, and look a bit weird at the same time lol.
anybody got a better idea?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

homemade t-shirt all the way


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> Shame..... i will be indoors sitting down having a drink :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> iv never bin this excited for anything....


Ahhh to be that young

Wait till you discover beer and women


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Ahhh to be that young
> 
> Wait till you discover beer and women


this.... :lol2: without the beer though, I cant stand the stuff :gasp:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Ahhh to be that young
> 
> Wait till you discover beer and women


im not 6...  lol 


sorting out last min things  got all my energy drinks ready for the 6am start 

Harry


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Enjoy the show guys and girls. Sadly I can't make it - would have been my first and would have been cool to have met some of you. Oh well. Plenty of pics next week I hope? :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

will be getting up in 12 hours and 20 mins.... lol 

just counted i have 3 lots of dubia nymphs for sale lots of 100


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

well i have been potting since early this morning so far 134 different tubs so about 60% through potting up , looks like an all night through again just like the newark show 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

penda said:


> well i have been potting since early this morning so far 134 different tubs so about 60% through potting up , looks like an all night through again just like the newark show 2 weeks ago lol


OUCH!! lot of tubs! good luck with that lol


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

does anyone know if there will be centipedes for sale????


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

i would guarentee there will be some


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

penda said:


> i would guarentee there will be some


 cheers mate i cant wait im a virgin to these shows


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

im not ment to spend any money as saving up for a laptop but im sure i will come home with a few lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> is there a after show meet? would be nice to have a chat with some people after the show
> 
> Cheers
> Harry


The elizabeth arms is nearby? Nice pub, could probably walk it too 


spinnin_tom said:


> i think everybody should have a piece of A4 paper, with their username and RFUK on said A4 paper. that way we can all meet, and look a bit weird at the same time lol.
> anybody got a better idea?


You wont miss me, shug :lol2:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone know if you can take spiders to sell from the bts table like last year ? only have a couple to shift and thought i might try here


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

penda said:


> well i have been potting since early this morning so far 134 different tubs so about 60% through potting up , looks like an all night through again just like the newark show 2 weeks ago lol


It's good to have a hobby. 

See you there. :2thumb:


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

im still awake lol , 2 speciesleft to pot up


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

penda said:


> im still awake lol , 2 speciesleft to pot up


Welcome to the Wide Awake Club! -groans-
I'd love to say that I'm up due to being too excited to sleep, but the truth is insomnia is a constant companion and has been since.....forever, pretty much. :neutral:
Get some rest, if you're able, and the very best of luck with your sales later. :thumb:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats me up and showered just having a quick bite to eat and leaving for the show.:2thumb: I'm never this organised in the morning!:lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just woke.wil keep you all updated all day : )


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just set up looks great in here


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

What u selling ??


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i think harry's selling mainly OBT's and pokies. correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hope every one has a great day, wish i was there, oh well just got to wait for this week for the spider shop to update the stock list.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone know what time this show ends? Iv been before but never stayed till close as i am usually in line before it opens but due to a few to many last night im running late lol so will be getting there for around 1


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Sat nav reckons we are 15 min away. Yaaaaaay!!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sold alot got myself a pair of p.miranda


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

hope everyone is having a good time 

I didn't go but Sylvi took some stuff to sell for me, and is bringing me back a T. blondi sling, a juvie T. apophysis and a juvie Euathlus vulpinus


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

i went today, it was really good, glad i went to check it out!


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

The small boy went with his dad, came back with a juvie E campestratus for him, a B boehemei for me, a G rosea for the nice lady up the road and an H lividum and an OBT for his dad.

Not to mention a nice new t-shirt!

A good day


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I've just come back from the show with the OH and had a great time, met a couple of people as well! We arrived at 9:20am to avoid the queue only to find that there were only 3 people ahead of us, score! We bought 8 new slings and somehow ended up with 9 mantis for the OH who said he wasn't getting anything! :lol2:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

i got me a singapore blue an ornamental a wide arm mantis and 2 centipedes . Lookily for me i only live 5 mins from the school so i went home had dinner then went back . Ive got to say it was my first show and wont be my last.....overall experience it was bang on was rammed in the morning though the spider shop was 4 people deep


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good show and cracking turnout .... just a bit too busy for me LOL.

I didn't spend too much...but I came back with a stunning AF B.emilia and a nice little P.camb that I bought from Poxicator (cheers Pete!) .... there was a wicked AF B.auratum I had my eye on and was close to buying, but I decided away from it and thought i'd save my pennies for a rainy day!
-P


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I've just come back from the show with the OH and had a great time, met a couple of people as well! We arrived at 9:20am to avoid the queue only to find that there were only 3 people ahead of us, score! We bought 8 new slings and somehow ended up with 9 mantis for the OH who said he wasn't getting anything! :lol2:


what did you get ?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for a wonderful day. Lots of lovely people, some not so lovely as well sadly but I didn't let that ruin my day! Can't wait for the next show now. Big thank you to Hazza12 for putting up with me all day lol and sorry to Pete for the non-drinks... next time!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got a few bits and met a few peps, I was the short commoner


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Thanks everyone for a wonderful day. Lots of lovely people, some not so lovely as well sadly but I didn't let that ruin my day! Can't wait for the next show now. Big thank you to Hazza12 for putting up with me all day lol and sorry to Pete for the non-drinks... next time!!!


u said hi for once!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I wasn't there for too long either tbh, just over an hour at most ..... could have bought alot more than what I did, but the majority of the time you just end up impulse buying!
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I wasn't even there and Ive had a cracking day... :2thumb:

Bus fairs aren't cheap from Imaginationland...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> what did you get ?


I spent waaaay too much! But I got an Ephebopus murinus, a B. Smithi with adult colours, a couple of B.Klassi , P. Machalla, xenesthis immanis (wanted one so badly and they were £22, I nearly cried but got one anyway!), A. purpurea, G pulchra. 

And we got a S/A pair of orchids, dead leaf nymphs, a gongy, a tiny little dead leaf thing, and a giant one which I can't remember the name.  Also a flower mantid.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I wasn't there for too long either tbh, just over an hour at most ..... could have bought alot more than what I did, but the majority of the time you just end up impulse buying!
> -P


 
Hahaha Matt was doing my impulse buying by phone lol think I ended up with about 40 new additions to the family  and did'nt leave home.....I'll find out when he gets back exactly what I ended up getting.....


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> u said hi for once!


Thought I should, fed up with being ignored by you


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I spent waaaay too much! But I got an Ephebopus murinus, a B. Smithi with adult colours, a couple of B.Klassi , P. Machalla, xenesthis immanis (wanted one so badly and they were £22, I nearly cried but got one anyway!), A. purpurea, G pulchra.


Good choices...

You've surprised me...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Thanks everyone for a wonderful day. Lots of lovely people, some not so lovely as well sadly but I didn't let that ruin my day! Can't wait for the next show now. Big thank you to Hazza12 for putting up with me all day lol and sorry to Pete for the non-drinks... next time!!!


I saw you there, but you stomped past me and gave me an evil look so I didn't say hi. :blush:



mcluskyisms said:


> Good choices...
> 
> You've surprised me...


Thanks, I've wanted most of those for ages, other than the B.Smithi but my one is so tiny and pathetic it runs away from fruit flies :whip:, so I decided to get a bigger one. :mf_dribble:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I saw you there, but you stomped past me and gave me an evil look so I didn't say hi. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've wanted most of those for ages, other than the B.Smithi but my one is so tiny and pathetic it runs away from fruit flies :whip:, so I decided to get a bigger one. :mf_dribble:


Oh that's a bit harsh  I don't even know what you look like. I concentrate on the show rather than the people around me, which is my downfall.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Oh that's a bit harsh  I don't even know what you look like. I concentrate on the show rather than the people around me, which is my downfall.


I am the same Kit. If I go to a show I go to see and/or buy spiders. I don't notice people unless they actually come up and speak to me :blush: I'm not deliberately rude, just distracted.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Oh that's a bit harsh  I don't even know what you look like. I concentrate on the show rather than the people around me, which is my downfall.


I didn't mean it in a bad way! I'm just really shy, and you did look distracted, well... More of on a mission. :lol2: It was outside, I was on the ramp thing just finished my food. :lol2: I'm the same when I'm indoors though, I didn't even see who was on the tables, let alone who was walking around me. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I didn't mean it in a bad way! I'm just really shy, and you did look distracted, well... More of on a mission. :lol2: It was outside, I was on the ramp thing just finished my food. :lol2: I'm the same when I'm indoors though, I didn't even see who was on the tables, let alone who was walking around me. :lol2:


I actually believe that is over use of the LOL emoticon, even by your standards... Haha


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I actually believe that is over use of the LOL emoticon, even by your standards... Haha


I tried to make it sound like I wasn't having a go or being mean, I feel bad now. :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I tried to make it sound like I wasn't having a go or being mean, I feel bad now. :blush:


Just watch you don't over use the embarrassed emoticon too nows like...

Haha


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I tried to make it sound like I wasn't having a go or being mean, I feel bad now. :blush:


Don't feel bad! I feel bad now! I'm so shy at these thing's and never go up to anyone, I don't want people thinking I'm an ignorant cow - even though they do already lol :s - and not come over and have a chat.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Just watch you don't over use the embarrassed emoticon too nows like...
> 
> Haha


I can't make any promises. :whistling2:



forever_20one said:


> Don't feel bad! I feel bad now! I'm so shy at these thing's and never go up to anyone, I don't want people thinking I'm an ignorant cow - even though they do already lol :s - and not come over and have a chat.


Haha we'll call it quits then.  I'm really shy as well, I never speak to anyone unless they speak to me, next time I'll come and talk to you.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I concentrate on the show rather than the people around me, which is my downfall.


That's not a bad thing at all, i'm exactly the same!
-P


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha we'll call it quits then.  I'm really shy as well, I never speak to anyone unless they speak to me, next time I'll come and talk to you.


you spoke to mutley i heard lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> you spoke to mutley i heard lol


Only because he came and said hello to me. :lol2: I'm ok once someone has come and had a chat, but I'm too shy to go up to someone.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I can't make any promises. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha we'll call it quits then.  I'm really shy as well, I never speak to anyone unless they speak to me, next time I'll come and talk to you.


Sounds good :-D always a bit uncomfortable going up to people, and them not knowing who the Hell you are, so I tend to steer away from the embarrassment lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well Hi again to everyone I said Hi to. It was good to put names to faces.

JayK even looks like his Avatar........how unusual is that!

I didn't see a bear. Maybe thats why I missed PaulC1.

I did the mortgage money on some Avic juruensis, some of Kitty's Avic sp plymouth, a HUUUGE female miranda, 2 lowland subbies, some tiggie slings, a mozambique golden baboon ( and I dont do Africans) and a random Avic sp surinam.

Not quite MickOH proportions.....................but getting that way.

OUCH!

Sorry Selina. I missed you despite looking for the Jessica buggy!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Sounds good :-D always a bit uncomfortable going up to people, and them not knowing who the Hell you are, so I tend to steer away from the embarrassment lol


Yeah I know what you mean, I'm always scared of going up to someone and they are like what the hell is reptile forums. :blush:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I'm always scared of going up to someone and they are like what the hell is reptile forums. :blush:


Not as bad as two dodgy looking blokes coming up to you in the q, looking at you and then turning to each other saying "yea, thats Bam...."
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Olly Sapsford said:


> Not as bad as two dodgy looking blokes coming up to you in the q, looking at you and then turning to each other saying "yea, thats Bam...."
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: I've never been so thankful of 2 dodgy guys coming up to me, that hour and a half wait would have been brutal otherwise. :gasp:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

standing in the northern rain in flipflops and a t shirt was pretty brutal..... what did u get in the end?


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i got confused and thought the showers were the urinals :blush::blush::blush: was a good day though i got Madagapotamon humbertii - madagascan land crab(just googled them and found there listed as vulnerable on the endangered list :gasp: ) and thanks to pete i got a 5 P. striata living communal and 1 a versicolour.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Olly Sapsford said:


> standing in the northern rain in flipflops and a t shirt was pretty brutal..... what did u get in the end?


Yeah, can tell you don't come up north much.  

I posted a couple of pages back, but copies and pasted over: I got an Ephebopus murinus, a B. Smithi with adult colours, a couple of B.Klassi , P. Machalla, xenesthis immanis (wanted one so badly and they were £22, I nearly cried but got one anyway!), A. purpurea, G pulchra

:flrt:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Me and my friends were working so couldnt go (at the same place lol) but we had someone go for us. We had lists but in the end I got a Hapalopus Sp. 'Pumpkin Patch' (being after one of these!) and some sort of fishing spider.

Will get them tomorrow. Happy days!


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a great day, thanks to luckyeddie ! I got a female a. bicorlorarum from Lee. a striata from pete, and later that day 2 cambs from Richard


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Ended up going to this last minute and well impressed. Glad I only took £50 though, stopped me buying the lot! Some spiders were really tempting, and i'm scared of them, the only thing that stopped me was the risk of escape.
I got a theopropus elegans and some painted lady caterpillars. I had to get them home on the train and remarkably, nobody even flinched. I was a bit worried about screaming old ladies!


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

My first time and really enjoyed the show and meeting a few faces! 

I came away with: 

AF P. Formosa

x2 SA P tigrinawesseli 

MM P regalis

AF H lividum

juvi A.avic 


:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Don't feel bad! I feel bad now! I'm so shy at these thing's and never go up to anyone, I don't want people thinking I'm an ignorant cow - even though they do already lol :s - and not come over and have a chat.


If I had gone I would have come and chatted with you I think your lovely :2thumb:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Oh that's a bit harsh  I don't even know what you look like. I concentrate on the show rather than the people around me, which is my downfall.


Ha - i saw you working your way around and you looked like you were on mission!!:whip:


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for all up dates on my thread was great info and had a ball to day skint now though


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and I won the bts raffle woo


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I ended up with 3 p tigs, 6 h incei, h mac, m balfouri and got sold on the idea of the new ones so 4 sericopelma santa catalina and 4 stichopastoris nicaragua half a dozen ghost mantis and an a gigas before the other half asked where they were all gonna live.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jenbacher said:


> Oh and I won the bts raffle woo


Nice! What did you win?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great day!! 
Got what I wanted a MM p.formosa hes huge! Came with a huge custom aqurium aswell only £20 so I was happy
A pair of p.mirandas both mature but the males tiny :S 
A little h.mac 
A h.gigas 
And sold off a few


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice to meet u mate 




Lucky Eddie said:


> Well Hi again to everyone I said Hi to. It was good to put names to faces.
> 
> JayK even looks like his Avatar........how unusual is that!
> 
> ...


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Olly Sapsford said:


> Ha - i saw you working your way around and you looked like you were on mission!!:whip:


No hello from you either :-o This forum stuff is weird, people knowing you but not knowing you, and you not knowing them and not knowing they're looking at you and what you're doing :blush:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

I did try but you were moving very purposefully towards tts tables....... Sorry!!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> No hello from you either :-o This forum stuff is weird, people knowing you but not knowing you, and you not knowing them and not knowing they're looking at you and what you're doing :blush:


The only times I saw you were when you were up at a table and there were about 2 rows of people behind you and when you rushed passed me outside. :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> The only times I saw you were when you were up at a table and there were about 2 rows of people behind you and when you rushed passed me outside. :lol2:


Sorry again :s I remember when now though, someone had just made a pretty nasty comment about me in the first room, had to go back to the car for a cig lol you should have kicked me as I went past lol


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

won few things off bts t shirt flask key rings etc was chuffed


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Fantastic day.
I was one of the lucky 10 who got to go in early for the focus group, and I managed to get all my bargains before the doors opened.

I got:
5 Blue fangs for £30 (bargain of the century)
SA female T apophysis for £50
AF euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi + set up for £25
SA female x immanis
2x pamphobeteus sp south equador II
2x avicularia diversipes
2x p subfusca highland
2x tapinauchenius gigas
2x phormictopus auratus
3x tapinauchenius subcaeruleus
2x p miranda
and a pair of geniculata's.

And to top it off *WOL**VES* are staying in the premier league. 
What a day!!!


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wicked day at the show today .
Every one was ace 
Very impressed as a first timer there


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

alspider said:


> i got confused and thought the showers were the urinals :blush::blush::blush: was a good day though i got Madagapotamon humbertii - madagascan land crab(just googled them and found there listed as vulnerable on the endangered list :gasp: ) and thanks to pete i got a 5 P. striata living communal and 1 a versicolour.


 
dude i was sooo close to peeing in the showers lol!!!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I saw all my lovely people I wanted to see! 

Scaley - good to see you!! Been too long

Moose - :flrt: I loves you so much :flrt: Good to meet your fella too!! Good to see you so happy

Jamie - who last minute decided to hitch a lift with us lol And steal some of my moss! :gasp: Thanks for the maccy d's though 

Sylvi - lovely to see you again!!

Inkyjoe - Good to meet you! And now my other half has seen Scaley's tattoo... we may have to come down for a visit! haha

Graham at metamorphosis - Good to see you again! See you at Donny

Pete - ALWAYS good to see you! "OBT, easy as 123" :lol2: 

Nicola - good to see you!

And then Ray G, Lee (spidershop), Martin Goss, Stuart Longhorn and SO many other people who i haven't seen in so long!

My feet hurt by the end of the day... but we had a brilliant day! We sold some stuff and we didn't intend to buy anything but we still did! 

6 amazing little Malaysian katydids. Ancylecha fenestrata
A P. irminia sling from Martin Goss - thank you!!!! 

My other half bought me a little tiny G. gongylodes mantid :flrt: 

And i bought back some Stichoplastrus sp (Nicaragua) slings to grow on for Ray  Then just some tubs of live food.
OH and a pair of giant millipedes for Chris's aunties school 
Not bad eh!! :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone get anything from me? would be great if i sold some to people on here 

Cheers
Harry


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

hazza12 said:


> anyone get anything from me? would be great if i sold some to people on here
> 
> Cheers
> Harry


Which stall was yours?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I think more of u lot should do it looks good to me? :whistling2:


Be careful what you wish for, im off to find my speedo's :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Devi said:


> Which stall was yours?


in the middle just the one table opisite H.O.S


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Had a great day personally, apart from the random whiffs of farts, bad breath and BO :lol2:

Didn't pick up all that I reserved, made a few changes at Scheller's table. Came home with:

3 Tapinachenius subcaerulus 
1 Theraphosa blondi (well happy with this one! Is the real one too :lol2
1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei
1 Avicularia purpurea
1 Agnostopelma gardel


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Had a great day personally, apart from the random whiffs of farts, bad breath and BO :lol2:


?? I was not there..


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Be careful what you wish for, im off to find my speedo's :whistling2:


Wen I said u lot it ment girls not forumites!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> ?? I was not there..


 you dont need to be I can smell you from here.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

hazza12 said:


> in the middle just the one table opisite H.O.S


Oooh, I know where you mean, I think I was poking at spiders on that table. Didn't buy any though.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Had a good day even tho I was a bit late lol came back with a couple of giant millipedes and a pair of sub adult orchid mantids


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Wen I said u lot it ment girls not forumites!


Why not I have lost the breasts but still have a pert arse, bloody discrimination if you ask me!!.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I had fun anyway . :no1:

Got in early and had a mooch around and picked up most of my pre-ordered T's before the horde descended . :lol2:

Not going to list everything I picked up but here's the highlights :

Lampropelma nigerrimum - juve female 
Megaphobema mesomelas - juve unsexed (bargain of the day)
Poecilotheria pederseni - pair of juves
Haplopelma minax - unsexed juve
sericopelma 'Santa Catalina' - slings (£5 ea)


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

im hoping my wife will let me start buying t's again by the time the next BTS comes around as i currently have just the two slings, hoping i might get lucky at kempton this year


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got two 2 blue chilobrachy slings ,1 adult a.pissi,2 pumpkin patch hapolous juvies, 1 sub adult p.machela ,1 sub adult tiger rump,2 t.Borneo black slings , 3 juvies c.sellatus and a blue gang sling


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

The only thing I was a little disappointed with was one of the German sellers who had a box full of Emperor scorpions literally stacked two inches high on top of each other, It also looked like a couple were dead too..... just left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth and IMO it was far below what I feel the well fair standards should be.... I don't know if anybody else saw them?? but I thought it was wrong to have been allowed to trade like that.... apart from that twas a good day!
-P


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

P.S. nice to meet a few of you again , shame I didn't see a few of you though .


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

i had fun i love seeing what im buying, i got:

1 b auratum
1 x immanis
1 p platyomma

and a scorpion necklace.:2thumb:

was only my second bts and i thought it was better than last year

although i agree there was some funky smells around!!!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> The only thing I was a little disappointed with was one of the German sellers who had a box full of Emporor scorpions literally stacked two inches high on top of each other, It also looked like a couple were dead too..... just left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth and IMO it was far below what I feel the well fair standards should be.... I don't know if anybody else saw them?? but I thought it was wrong to be aloud to trade like that.... apart from that twas a good day!
> -P


Was not there but you spot something like that at nearly every show it has to be said, normally with the cheap w/c spiders or scorps  , of course w/c and expensive not so often..


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> The only thing I was a little disappointed with was one of the German sellers who had a box full of Emperor scorpions literally stacked two inches high on top of each other, It also looked like a couple were dead too..... just left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth and IMO it was far below what I feel the well fair standards should be.... I don't know if anybody else saw them?? but I thought it was wrong to have been allowed to trade like that.... apart from that twas a good day!
> -P


I saw boxes full of scorps on several tables, they really didn't look happy.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Devi said:


> Oooh, I know where you mean, I think I was poking at spiders on that table. Didn't buy any though.


had some obts pokies roches


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Was not there but you spot something like that at nearly every show it has to be said, normally with the cheap w/c spiders or scorps  , of course w/c and expensive not so often..


 
I've been to a few shows and haven't seen it to that extent. But i'm also a realist and do realise that it goes on ... just thought it was quite a sad thing to see.

I imagine it would be a different story had it been reptiles or mammals in those conditions, and I imagine questions would have been raised ..... ahhh well back to topic.
-P


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> The only thing I was a little disappointed with was one of the German sellers who had a box full of Emperor scorpions literally stacked two inches high on top of each other, It also looked like a couple were dead too..... just left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth and IMO it was far below what I feel the well fair standards should be.... I don't know if anybody else saw them?? but I thought it was wrong to have been allowed to trade like that.... apart from that twas a good day!
> -P


Report it to the bts they might be able to do some thing do it won't happen again.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Had a pretty good day and still managed to get around the whole show despite a very relaxed approach to the day.

Came home with:

P. ornata sling
P. subfusca sling
Best Asian Terrestrial

I see some people have mentioned B.O, bad breath and fart smells. Oddly enough I thought this year was fairly tame compared to previous years lol.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

penda said:


> dude i was sooo close to peeing in the showers lol!!!!


 im glad i aint the only one. :2thumb: not to be too graphic but i was ready and i did that thing men do when they look up at the roof and whistle then i noticed a shower head :lol2::lol2: now i know why we do the look up thing instinctively now.Next year i think i will bring more money as there were lots more i would have got if i had the money


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

alspider said:


> im glad i aint the only one. :2thumb: not to be too graphic but i was ready and i did that thing men do when they look up at the roof and whistle then i noticed a shower head :lol2::lol2: now i know why we do the look up thing instinctively now.Next year i think i will bring more money as there were lots more i would have got if i had the money


Admittedly I was seriously contemplating it whilst waiting a long time to use the urinal...


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

was my first show and enjoyed it! only got a white knee, several more that i wanted! anyone else on here from Yorkshire region!?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Tom H said:


> was my first show and enjoyed it! only got a white knee, several more that i wanted! anyone else on here from Yorkshire region!?


i was going to buy a white knee, i failed to notice i ran out of money  i ended up with 5 spiders and 6 stick insects


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tom H said:


> was my first show and enjoyed it! only got a white knee, several more that i wanted! anyone else on here from Yorkshire region!?


Yep!
-P


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> anyone get anything from me? would be great if i sold some to people on here
> 
> Cheers
> Harry


Ditto i was the one with only bearded dragons


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yep!
> -P


ah where bouts you from?


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I've just come back from the show with the OH and had a great time, met a couple of people as well! We arrived at 9:20am to avoid the queue only to find that there were only 3 people ahead of us, score! We bought 8 new slings and somehow ended up with 9 mantis for the OH who said he wasn't getting anything! :lol2:


I kept looking for you, and when I thought I saw you I got all shy :blush:


Willenium said:


> Had a pretty good day and still managed to get around the whole show despite a very relaxed approach to the day.
> 
> Came home with:
> 
> ...


Congrats!


I accidentally came home with a centipede :/ But got a P. subfusca (finally!) and an E. sp "Red" :flrt:

I also seemed to meet everyone forever  People kept appearing who knew me, which was cool, but when someone you aren't expecting appears behind you there's a small squeaky bum moment! Was loverly to see everyone though 

ALSO: There aren't enough pictures in this thread!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

georgieabc123 said:


> Ditto i was the one with only bearded dragons


really?
i'm surprised they even let you in, selling verts.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Great show on a whole very busy to start, spent way to much money!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed the show today, I only went for a T. blondi and to see some old faces and have a natter! I thought the variety of T's was better then the last 3 BTS shows I've been to which was nice. 

My new T. blondi


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Couldn't agree more. Had a few comments today actually, not brilliant. All behind my back so I 'can't hear' I presume. Funnily enough, didn't know any of them, but of course they apparently 'Knew' me, enough to make judgements of me without ever speaking to me, of course. Should be used to it by now being on here


Yeah, shame though, but at least you're better than that, they can make all the sly comments they like but they are the ones living shallow lives who have to say nasty things about others to make themselves feel better. 



Paul c 1 said:


> The only thing I was a little disappointed with was one of the German sellers who had a box full of Emperor scorpions literally stacked two inches high on top of each other, It also looked like a couple were dead too..... just left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth and IMO it was far below what I feel the well fair standards should be.... I don't know if anybody else saw them?? but I thought it was wrong to have been allowed to trade like that.... apart from that twas a good day!
> -P


I did see that yeah, it was well sad.  I think they are like that in pretty much all the shows though, but normally given more space. I've seen it at Kempton, but they were in a massive tub, they just choose to all sit in one corner.



MissMoose said:


> I kept looking for you, and when I thought I saw you I got all shy :blush:


Awww, you should have come and said hello! I'm friendly honest! :lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I got a few bits and met a few peps, I was the short commoner


Were you the dwarf in the top hat?



Becky said:


> Having a picture of you in your underwear as your avatar picture doesn't really help though does it : victory: People knowing you in ways i wouldn't want everyone knowing me :lol2:
> 
> I saw all my lovely people I wanted to see! And some i didn't..... I can safely say i very nearly had a go at someone twice about the way he was treating/holding his kids, as did a few other people...
> 
> ...


Was good to see you too! You look like you've swallowed a basketball :flrt:



forever_20one said:


> Means nothing though does it? a picture - they have as much right to make disgusting comments as I do - but I wouldn't dream of doing so. Not the kind of thing you do, if you dislike someone's avatar or not!


You can be quite...critical of people also :hmm: 


Paul c 1 said:


> The only thing I was a little disappointed with was one of the German sellers who had a box full of Emperor scorpions literally stacked two inches high on top of each other, It also looked like a couple were dead too..... just left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth and IMO it was far below what I feel the well fair standards should be.... I don't know if anybody else saw them?? but I thought it was wrong to have been allowed to trade like that.... apart from that twas a good day!
> -P


This made me a little sad also 


Mutley.100 said:


> P.S. nice to meet a few of you again , shame I didn't see a few of you though .


WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE? you live so near me and I never saw you (or maybe i did)


aurora24 said:


> i had fun i love seeing what im buying, i got:
> 
> 1 b auratum
> 1 x immanis
> ...


I think I saw you...(And the smells are the hobbyists...no jokes.)


Jamie said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed the show today, I only went for a T. blondi and to see some old faces and have a natter! I thought the variety of T's was better then the last 3 BTS shows I've been to which was nice.
> 
> My new T. blondi
> 
> ...


FUZZYBUM :flrt:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Great show on a whole very busy to start, spent way to much money!!!! :2thumb:


I think that was everyones story haha.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Awww, you should have come and said hello! I'm friendly honest! :lol2:


Well, what if you'd bitten me? There are no bite reports so I had no real idea what I was getting myself in for!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> Well, what if you'd bitten me? There are no bite reports so I had no real idea what I was getting myself in for!


It's because I've never been known to bite! But I suppose there's always a first. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> It's because I've never been known to bite! But I suppose there's always a first. :mf_dribble:


Well don't tease me :blush:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE? you live so near me and I never saw you (or maybe i did)


I was the fat guy with very short hair walking around with a black backpack full of T's . lol


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a ickle P.regalis - there were lots to choose from so i got a nice plump one....i only live half an hour away, but when i got back it had already started moulting....within half an hour of getting home it succesfully emerged and looking beautiful....amazing patterns/colours...
Funny thing is EVERY spider i have bought had moulted within a day of me buying it (OK, its only 3 but its still a coincidence!) 

thanks to Bam and other who gave me advice last month when i was asking....

As i posted a while back, i am just getting back into the hobby so i got a few viv's and set-up stuff. Was very tempted with lovely little B.smithi's - problem is we move house on wednesday so the timing couldnt have been worse....so i will get a smithi in the next month or so....at least i have the tank ready!

I was looking out for you Bam but didnt see/recognise you.....

I did see you Forevertwentyone but you were busy piling boxes onto your (i assume) fella and he had his arms full!!Lol....

Harry - i did see your table - but i was only getting one and it was a regalis i had set my heart on! 

As i haven't been on here much it would have felt a bit strange going up to people - as others have commented....Maybe when i have been on here for another year - it Was my first show and i will be going again....so maybe next time x :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanna say it was great catching up with everyone! Special thanks to Becky and Chris for taking me, saved me driving up on my own  

Scaley, The race is on with our T. blondi's!


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

who was that geezer in the top hat was he a genuine hamish????


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone else notice that there were a lot of mohawks there today???

When did they come back in fashion


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Anyone else notice that there were a lot of mohawks there today???
> 
> When did they come back in fashion


 i saw 1 that bloke with the purple 1


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gerrad1973 said:


> I got a ickle P.regalis - there were lots to choose from so i got a nice plump one....i only live half an hour away, but when i got back it had already started moulting....within half an hour of getting home it succesfully emerged and looking beautiful....amazing patterns/colours...
> Funny thing is EVERY spider i have bought had moulted within a day of me buying it (OK, its only 3 but its still a coincidence!)
> 
> thanks to Bam and other who gave me advice last month when i was asking....
> ...


You're welcome! Good to hear he/she moulted good! B.Smithis are awesome I got another one which now makes 2. :lol2: I left about 1, we had been round like 3 times at that point.  We were the 3rd in the que. :lol2:



Kamike said:


> Anyone else notice that there were a lot of mohawks there today???
> 
> When did they come back in fashion


Yeah I did, there was a guy with a big blue one. :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I accidentally came home with a centipede :/ But got a P. subfusca (finally!) and an E. sp "Red" :flrt:
> ...


I saw you numerous times today but every single time, someone was already talking your ear off so I didn't get a chance to introduce myself


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

jambo1984 said:


> who was that geezer in the top hat was he a genuine hamish????


I did see such a man .I thought he was ace


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> really?
> i'm surprised they even let you in, selling verts.


Lol really well its not called essex REPTILE and anphibian(sp) club


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Anyone else notice that there were a lot of mohawks there today???
> 
> When did they come back in fashion


They were ace .lol


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

georgieabc123 said:


> Lol really well its not called essex REPTILE and anphibian(sp) club


I think you went to a different show.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Devi said:


> I think you went to a different show.


HA lol well i did get up at 3am today let me off


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

georgieabc123 said:


> HA lol well i did get up at 3am today let me off


Bless, why are you still up? Go to bed!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> HA lol well i did get up at 3am today let me off


U went to kempton


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

good turn out didnt have logn had to get mega bus back got a few pokies and a klassi and sum how got sum stick insects and mantis havent kept in years got 2 nice regalis sub adult looks like a pair £24 bargin


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

I still think we made that journey in pretty good time .... London to Brum in what 2 hours? a bit less maybe?
:whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

was about 4 hours on mega bus for me from ponte


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Olly Sapsford said:


> I still think we made that journey in pretty good time .... London to Brum in what 2 hours? a bit less maybe?
> :whistling2:


It took me 90 mins to get from the show to the other side of brum!


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

it took me 10 mins to walk back and there was a stop off at mcdonalds :no1:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tom H said:


> ah where bouts you from?


 
I'm from York mate.
-P


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I had a lovely time, chatted to millions of people - I have a bit of a spre throat from the talking today!

My problem is that I recognise people there, and chat to them, but rarely link them with a forum numa unless someone tells me! I'm also rubbish at recognising people from photos on here... I fail at this meeting people from a forum thing unless they say hi to me first!

I do tend to avoid the ones that have made nasty comments about me on here after they've seen-but-not-spoken to me before


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I didnt really go to buy anything and didn't really......although i still came home with a bagfull :lol2:

said hi to lots of people, but spent most of my time chatting with old friends, and some new.

PS if the lady that i helped get control of her Canon 500d reads this forum i'd like to see the pics :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Was the venue really packed?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Stelios said:


> Was the venue really packed?


It was very busy! But still had space to move. Couldn't get to a lot of the tables a lot of the time though and a few traders had MORE stuff nicked :censor:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Was the venue really packed?


We were there 2-4 and some stalls were impossible to get to even then. One stick insect stall I kept going back to cause I wanted a look but couldn't get close.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

can we get this thread back on topic please folks?
:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> can we get this thread back on topic please folks?
> :2thumb:


When are threads ever ontopic in this section. Im just spectating lol its very amusing atm.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say its been pretty good, about a zillion pages in and it's still about the show, that's a win in my opinion!


----------



## jenbacher (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes please get my thread back on topic thanks for all the info and about your days


----------

